# Whoopeee!!! Our new family member.



## mysweetie (Apr 24, 2009)

I love newf's. A few friends have them and wow they steal my heart every time I see them!! Have fun with her! Love the new name!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh how beautiful - Congratulations ! Love the name and I love Newfs !


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Forgot to add:
She's 7 months old and she weighed in at 60lbs at 6 months.

The foster family said she's just about out grown her crate.

Her crate now is the size of Kylee's and Kylee only takes up a 3rd of the crate as she's curled up in it in the back most of the time.

We have an XL crate on order.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

congrats! She is adorable!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Congratulations!!! She is beautiful!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Nani is just gorgeous. She looks like she is going to be a big girl and I bet so much fun. Good that she likes cats too. That second picture cracked me up, mine do that to Bama and that is when he gets mad and gets up.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Congratulations! She's lovely!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh I am so jealous!  She is beautiful! ( I happen to love Newfies  ). Congratulations and I look forward to more pictures! Love the name too.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Nani is gorgeous. I have a soft spot for Newfs too. Giant silly goofs. I'm sure she will fit right in.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats! She is adorable!!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

She's gorgeous! Her fur looks very shiny and soft


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations- what a cool doggie- so beautiful!


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

She is such a beautiful newf! They are such big goofy characters. I love them!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, she's beautiful!


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Nani is home!!!! We saw her on Friday while in the area on vacation and she came home with us when our vacation ended on Tuesday. It was a long 12 hour drive, but she did well. We had one accident in the car, but no motion sickness or anything like that. Her and my DW have bonded well already. 

Kylee has done nothing but slept since I got her to work. All the playing with Nani has wore her out.

It's going to take a lot of work with Nani, as she was a puppy mill rescue and we are pretty much starting from scratch at 7 months old.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

Gosh I really love her look. Really becoming a huge fan of the Newfoundland breed.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Nani is a beauty - I can't wait to see more pictures of her after you get her home!  Congratulations!


----------

